# Need help for halloween party decor for kitchen!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OK first idea butcher/kitchen


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Yay!!! Your first party!!

You could make it a laboratory or a witches potion room. If you keep the drinks in there you can make bottle labels for either idea. Plus with food you can create names to go with it. If you go the witch route, you could have a cauldron with dry ice (with a warning) and punch. 

I'll try to think of more ideas.*


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

this year we're planning an Egyptian room... we're planning to cover the oven completely and turn it into Anubis on a throne using cardboard etc... we're using sloped material to create the pyramid and covering the kitchen cabinets to be Sarcophagi etc...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

ooohh I like the witches potion room... What would I do with the walls and cabinets? And the egyptian theme is too cool. I have searched on here and can not find anything for kitchens!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Witch Kitchen | AranaMuerta.com

Not finding much about what to do with cabinets. The only idea I would have is to remove all the doors on the cabinets and remove whatever is in them and decorate with home made witches potion bottles and all sorts of stuff. 

Could also cover all the cabinets with a sort of curtain and make your own shelving (kinda what one of the pics looks like in the above link).*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG MRS MEYERS that is just the coolest most awesome thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

we are doing the same for our party this year, each room is a different movie theme. Our kitchen will be Sweeney Todd/Mrs Lovett's pie shop. Last year is was witch themed but more so just somewhere to put all the creepy food. Our kitchen is right inbetween the lounge where we have the music and outside where everyone will be smoking so for me i like to have it decorated. i used the scene setters on the wall, we used the stone wall one.

Good luck with your kitchen cant wait to see pics....


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

I purchased these "scene setter" type of graphics that go over your cabinets and they look like potions and skulls and stuff are on the shelves. check out
www.harlanrusso.shutterfly.com password: harlan and you can see my party from 2 yrs ago.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Those cabinets look great! Where did you get the scene setters? And your party is insane I loved it


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Erin. I got them on Ebay. I will keep an eye out for them this year and if I see them will let you know. I actually want to buy a few more too.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

My kitchen is a morgue. See pics. I have made paper mache feet, painted them blue, and they're complete with toe tags. I wrapped my cabinets in aluminum foil, made handles and used black paper behind the feet to make it look like drawers. My fridge, wrapped in emergency blankets, is a cryrogenic chamber. It has a blue glittery head and hands protruding from it like he's trying to get out. The entire room is bathed in blue lights. Before the party got so huge, I'd ask my guests if they would mind eating in the morgue! (Now we host around a hundred each year and serve a buffet in the garage.)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

holy cow that is so awesome that took a ton of time I bet. That is amazing


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I do a witch's kitchen. I don't do much with my cabinets other than put stuff on top of them.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We had a lot of different things going on in our kitchen last year - This year I am thinking about doing a witche's kitchen.

Here are some ideas:














































[/IMG]


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

B Scary your kitchen is so amazing I love it


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> B Scary your kitchen is so amazing I love it


Thanks! Here's a link to some of the other rooms if you'd like to check them out.

DECORATIONS 2008 remix by kimb1023 - Photobucket


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I have done the witches kitchen now for 3 years wanting to do something else. Anyone have pics of their kitchen and what they did for it?


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Last year I did a Dr. Frankenstein(circa 1940) last year, so we did specimen jars with all kinds of gross-looking things, in dyed alcohol. We used cut up octopus, white asparagus, looks like any number of organs, also artichoke hearts, and the bottoms of spring onions with the roots still attached. It was my first party, so it wasn't all out, but we had prosciutto served on a wooden cutting board with a cleaver behind it, and we had it situated and labelled as epidermis. We don't have up-close pics of that part, but here are some of the specimen jars and what I put in them, the table, etc.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG! that food is digusting in those jars!!!!!!!!!!!! (I LoVE it) 

What is that in the "medium" salsa jar?


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

offmymeds said:


> OMG! that food is digusting in those jars!!!!!!!!!!!! (I LoVE it)
> 
> What is that in the "medium" salsa jar?


 Lol, glad you like it! Those are canned bean sprouts! The bumpy root thing is whole ginger root.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I did a witch theme last year too...being on a budget I made faux candles, potion bottles and paper mache potion books I also made a paper mache witches cabinet to display my bottles on for my buffet tables. Then I grabbed some branches from the yard and put them above the cabinets...add some dollar tree crows and creepy cloth and it came out great.

































And Athena those jars are awesome...I will have to try those out


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I love your labels! They look great! I also like what you did with the jar lids, I was in a rush this past year, but this time i am planning things out way in advance. Obviously, lol.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you...I found most of the labels on here then crumbled, flattened, tea stained and burned...other than using alot of moss and jute for the lids I used coffee filters and tied them on with a thin piece of jute then I mixed a little paint into my glue and just painted it on (it gave them the look and feel of being waxed)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the ideas for this may use some of these this year thanks


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

great idea's and pics. thanks all, you gave me some inspiration too for my party this year.

renate


----------

